# Supergirl "Better Angels" 4/18/2016



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm guessing an alternate timeline or alternate universe version of Kara is in her pod. Or Krypto.

I still think they did Superman dirty in these last two episodes. If he's not going to help stop Non or rescue Kara from dying in space then he shouldn't have been in the episode.

So Alex can instantly fly Kara's pod and somehow find her in space? Suuuure. And how did she get Kara into the pod and how did they both fit?

General Lane is probably the worst character on this show.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

This was a bad episode. I actually FFed through alot of it. How was supergirl going to die in space? It's been established time and again that superman can fly out there.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DavidTigerFan said:


> This was a bad episode. I actually FFed through alot of it. How was supergirl going to die in space? It's been established time and again that superman can fly out there.


Has it? In this world?


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Has it? In this world?


We just saw a movie where he got blow'd up by a nuclear bomb in space and still came back. 

I would agree that it hasn't been established, but we've seen Superman in so many versions do it. I really thought it was lame that they made it seem like she'd just die out there or whatever.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Hoffer said:


> I would agree that it hasn't been established, but we've seen Superman in so many versions do it. I really thought it was lame that they made it seem like she'd just die out there or whatever.


This.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

It seems really unnatural to have an alien talking to another alien bring up an Earth reference (Noah and the flood) without at least acknowledging that it's an Earth reference.

Also, I gotta think everyone on Earth having an intense, nearly disabling headache for about 10 minutes caused a _lot_ of problems.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Has it? In this world?


Last week they said he was off-planet (where they should have left him). I would have ASSumed he got there under his own power.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

They should have never mentioned Superman in this show ever. Every time something big happens, I always think this is something Superman should be there to resolve. Then they have to come up with some dumb reason why he can't be there.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

trainman said:


> Also, I gotta think everyone on Earth having an intense, nearly disabling headache for about 10 minutes caused a _lot_ of problems.


Airline pilots come to mind along with military pilots.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

The one thing that annoyed me was the "thrust in space" issue.

We've already established that Kryptonians still need to breathe in this universe and I don't have an issue with them being around a 1986 John Byrne power level (plus that's probably cheaper to portray).

But the "no thrust in space" line was probably put there to give a concrete reason as to why Alex had to rescue Kara, a smart writer could have gone without it.
(Perhaps Kara passed out or became extremely drained after expended the necessary amount effort to accelerate Fort Rozz to escape velocity.)

So who's in the pod?

Kara from Earth 1?
Power Girl?
Streaky?
Comet?
Laurel Gand?


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Hoffer said:


> They should have never mentioned Superman in this show ever. Every time something big happens, I always think this is something Superman should be there to resolve. Then they have to come up with some dumb reason why he can't be there.


I can see that, and one of my daughters is super annoyed by it, but I've decided to just go with the flow, and am sort of chuckling at the different excuses/reasons.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

JYoung said:


> So who's in the pod?
> 
> Kara from Earth 1?
> Power Girl?
> ...


Maybe it is Kara's mom. Is her name Laurel Gand?? Don't recognize that name. Then the woman that played her aunt can come back on the show next season. Although I guess she still plays her mom in the fortress of solitude like projections.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> So Alex can instantly fly Kara's pod and somehow find her in space? Suuuure. And how did she get Kara into the pod and how did they both fit?


Lots of assumption here. First, we don't know if she ever flew the pod before or if the pod is extremely easy to fly. Second, who said she put Kara in the pod? All she had to do was nudge her toward earth. She falls but survives because she is Supergirl. Or she tethers her somehow and brings her down gently.

Your other nits are pick worthy. These are not really.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Hoffer said:


> Maybe it is Kara's mom. Is her name Laurel Gand?? Don't recognize that name. Then the woman that played her aunt can come back on the show next season. Although I guess she still plays her mom in the fortress of solitude like projections.


Uh, no. Google Laurel Gand if you want....


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

JYoung said:


> The one thing that annoyed me was the "thrust in space" issue.
> 
> We've already established that Kryptonians still need to breathe in this universe and I don't have an issue with them being around a 1986 John Byrne power level (plus that's probably cheaper to portray).
> 
> ...


I would have gone for the "passed out" explanation. This is the first I've ever heard about them having any problem flying in space. OTOH, there's precedent for Kryptonians needing to breathe, and lifting Fort Rozz would surely have winded her much faster than normal.



> So who's in the pod?
> 
> Kara from Earth 1?
> Power Girl?
> ...


My money is on Beppo the super monkey.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

For some reason I found it amusing to have Superman unconscious on a slab while everything was going down. There's one seen where you just see his legs below the knees with the signature red boots as all the other characters are hanging out trying to figure out what to do. 

It was REALLY lame that they could just defeat the mind control with a few inspirational lines from Supergirl. What about everyone who wasn't watching TV at that moment? 

And I had a hard time believing that SG was strong enough to fly Fort Roz out into space. But it was a good callback to General Lane's retort of "YOU try moving a one million ton alien spacecraft." And she did. But now it's just in orbit around Earth?

I enjoyed seeing J'onn J'onzz ripping Indigo in half.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Peter000 said:


> For some reason I found it amusing to have Superman unconscious on a slab while everything was going down. There's one seen where you just see his legs below the knees with the signature red boots as all the other characters are hanging out trying to figure out what to do.


He sure is lucky they didn't use that opportunity to get a good look at his face and figure out who he is!


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> He sure is lucky they didn't use that opportunity to get a good look at his face and figure out who he is!


That would only happen if Superman forgot to take off his glasses.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

JYoung said:


> The one thing that annoyed me was the "thrust in space" issue.
> 
> We've already established that Kryptonians still need to breathe in this universe and I don't have an issue with them being around a 1986 John Byrne power level (plus that's probably cheaper to portray).
> 
> ...


It reminded me of the newspaper editorial calling out Robert Goddard as a hoaxer because everyone knew that a rocket in space has nothing to thrust against. Obviously physics works differently in the Supergirl universe than ours.

As far as Superman being off-planet in the earlier episode, it wasn't actually specified that he got there under his own power.

But yeah, this is an absurd break in continuity.



JYoung said:


> So who's in the pod?
> 
> Kara from Earth 1?
> Power Girl?
> ...


Not that it matters to the TV show, but neither Power Girl, Streaky, Comet nor Laurel Gand had Kryptonian origins.

***

On another topic, in the comics Superman and Supergirl co-existed; once in a while they'd work together, but most of the time when Supergirl was facing an extinction event Superman would be busy, either with another emergency or being off-planet on some errand. This TV show is about a twenty-something girl and her support system; her cousin Kal-El provides emotional support and a link to her roots. IMO it would be a less interesting show without that aspect.

You Superman haters should get over it.


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

This is the kind of episode that makes me give up on a show. The idiotic "hope" broadcast, the fight between Supergirl and her human sister, the idea that they didn't bother looking for Non and his minions in the big spaceship (with apparently zero security) in the desert, Superman conveniently disabled by the same broadcast that didn't affect Supergirl or J'onzz, Supergirl having a difficult time lifting a jet (in episode 1) to having less trouble with a million ton spaceship, etc, etc.

I understand it's a superhero fantasy, but couldn't they at least try to have it make sense?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> For some reason I found it amusing to have Superman unconscious on a slab while everything was going down. There's one seen where you just see his legs below the knees with the signature red boots as all the other characters are hanging out trying to figure out what to do.


We saw more of Superman in this one episode than in the entire series, even if it was just his boots. 



Peter000 said:


> And I had a hard time believing that SG was strong enough to fly Fort Roz out into space. But it was a good callback to General Lane's retort of "YOU try moving a one million ton alien spacecraft." And she did. But now it's just in orbit around Earth?


It's not really any heavier than the key to the fortress of solitude, though it is more bulky.

What I wonder is why not just blow the whole thing up. Everyone on Earth is about to die. Just nuke the thing.



Peter000 said:


> I enjoyed seeing J'onn J'onzz ripping Indigo in half.


How exactly did that kill her considering she's survived blowing up, being vaporized and a number of other things. Can't she just turn into energy?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

morac said:


> How exactly did that kill her considering she's survived blowing up, being vaporized and a number of other things. Can't she just turn into energy?


Shhhhh.
That's how Indigo comes back next season.

I do want to say how much I enjoy Melissa Benoist's acting in this series.
She's doing a really good job.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

JYoung said:


> So who's in the pod?


My money is on Mon-El.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

I say its Krypto or General Zod used the pod to escape the Phantom Zone.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I think I've had enough. I've mentioned in many earlier threads on this show how I love the characters, the chemistry, and especially Melissa Benoist*, but that the writing continues to irk me.

_*Although even tonight she was a bit too saccharine for me._

There was nothing in this episode to change any of that (at least the writers are consistent). Just too much to swallow. Much has already been mentioned above. The TV broadcast, where all it takes to defeat the greatest threat mankind has ever faced... is a message of hope. Where Supergirl can't fly into outer space because she can't breathe or fly back. (For those of us who are casual super-hero watchers, we all know Supergirl/Man can fly into space, so this didn't even make sense.) And why the floock was Superman even in this show? Either leave him out, or leave him off-planet. But having him as a unconscious corpse was ridiculous. Characters are evil, then not. The villains are omnipotent when need by, then easily defeated at other times. And on and on.

So my main issue hasn't gotten any better. The writing is atrocious on this show. Clearly this is my problem, as the writers seem happy (and consistent) with their product. My expectations are probably unrealistic for a comic-based superhero show. It's not you, it's me. 

It's been a fun-at-times ride, but the bottom line is, there is too much really good TV these days to watch a show one is not completely satisfied with. SP deleted.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Her super breath should have been enough thrust for outerspace, besides being above the atmosphere should have given her more exposure to the sun and she should be stronger or at least have more energy.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I noticed that the pod that Alex flew didn't look like it had arms or anything, so I guess Alex just nudged Kara until she fell and crashed into the Earth. No wonder she was out for awhile. 

Speaking of Kara, I'm surprised no one has commented on Cat finally calling Kara, Kara. That and promoting her to a do nothing position, which seems odd unless you think Cat knows Kara is Supergirl since Kara can now just close her door and pretend to be working as opposed to just be missing from her desk all day long.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

How did Kara's pod work? IIRC (and I might be wrong), in the opening credits Superman ripped the door off and cracked the glass. Benoist and Flockhart really save this show.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Ereth said:


> My money is on Mon-El.


Huh?

This is a joke, right?


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Lots of assumption here. First, we don't know if she ever flew the pod before or if the pod is extremely easy to fly. Second, who said she put Kara in the pod? All she had to do was nudge her toward earth. She falls but survives because she is Supergirl. Or she tethers her somehow and brings her down gently.
> 
> Your other nits are pick worthy. These are not really.


Not buying it. The whole "Alex rescues Supergirl with Kara's pod" thing was so dumb that they didn't even try to explain it. No big deal but it left me with a "Huh?"


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Huh?
> 
> This is a joke, right?


Why would it be a joke?

A Kryptonian pod arrives on earth. It's identical to the one Kara arrived in. Now, what do we know? Did the Kryptonians have a booming space program and there were zillions of these? No. Jor-El and Zor-El built them as one-offs for their respective children. There weren't any more, or there'd be more kryptonian survivors.

In the comics, Jor-El had built a previous one, as a test, and sent a visitor off-world with it. That visitor arrived on Earth after Superman (though he was Superboy at the time), and had the exact same powers as Superboy did. He didn't remember his name, but he had the house of El crest and he arrived on a Monday, so Superboy named him Mon-El. Clearly THAT isn't going to happen on Supergirl, but that story would be easy to modify to a Supergirl arc. A person arrives in a pod that appears to be another Kryptonian, but turns out not to be. This would allow us to do the whole "fish out of water" storyline (for Mon-El), while simultaneously giving Kara another touchstone to her homeworld, and an easy resolution where the new superbeing doesn't stay and upset the balance of the show.

The storyline about the other kryptonian survivor who Kara falls in love with until she discovers he wants to change earth to turn it into Krypton, thus killing all the humans, would make a decent season long story arc, but it feels far too much like the season long storyline we've just finished, so I don't think that's it.

And Beppo the super-monkey just doesn't seem likely to me in 2016.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

morac said:


> Speaking of Kara, I'm surprised no one has commented on Cat finally calling Kara, Kara. That and promoting her to a do nothing permission, which seems odd unless you think Cat knows Kara is Supergirl since Kara can now just close her door and pretend to be working as opposed to just be missing from her desk all day long.


I'm kind of torn on that. Cat was able to figure out the secret identity before, but I think their relationship has grown over the season.

Kara went on a couple dates with Cat's son, and they've gone through a little bit of bonding with the occasional advice or comforting. Also, if if Cat thought Kara=Supergirl* was disproved, maybe that was a crossover to thinking that Kara was potentially extraordinary. Then Kara's goodbye/thank-you/carpe diem speech to Cat may have touched her, even if she didn't want to immediately admit it.

Though I guess now, Martian Manhunter (when Supergirl went Red-K Supermeangirl) has been exposed as a shapeshifter, so maybe Cat could have put it together again.

The "You get a huge office the same size as Cat's and can do whatever the heck you want" did feel a little odd to me. I thought Cat could have thought of _something_ specific that she thought Kara was good at. Though I guess she really hasn't shown much initiative in writing, IT, sales, ... Did I mention the frickin huge office for what's still a junior level position? Maybe she could try her hand at investigative journalism. It would give her an excuse to be out of the office a lot, get paired off with a senior photographer, and still have some interaction with Cat. Though I don't know if they'd go that way because I feel like another Super Kryptonian kind of owns the "reporter" secret identity. Though Wikipedia does say one version of Supergirl was a reporter at one time. Though it doesn't say anything about getting a freaking huge office...

As as crappy as the writing is, Cat finally calling her "Kara" did warm my little heart.

For the pod, I'd like to see Krypto, but I think ratings haven't been good enough to add an animal trainer to the payroll, unless they move to Vancouver or something to be a WB show. (Has CBS renewed yet?) I think it would be difficult to explain an excited puppy crashing through walls and flying and stuff though. My real guess is: Supergirl from a parallel Earth. Flash crossover left open a rift in the blah blah quantum blah blah tacheon blah. I hope they're not a long-term villain - I had enough of Kryptonian villainous relatives this season. And having another Kryptonian hero makes her less special (they can't even come up with good excuses to keep Superman out of the fight). But parallel earth would mean they don't have to kill them, and they can find a way to send them back.

* Side note: my browser flags "Supergirl" as a potential typo, but does not flag "Superman".


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Where I work, my manager and my manager's manager sit in a cube exactly like mine. Three managers up is when you finally get an office with a door. Pretty impressive to go from administrative assistant to getting your own office.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

alpacaboy said:


> For the pod, I'd like to see Krypto, but I think ratings haven't been good enough to add an animal trainer to the payroll, unless they move to Vancouver or something to be a WB show. (Has CBS renewed yet?) I think it would be difficult to explain an excited puppy crashing through walls and flying and stuff though.
> 
> * Side note: my browser flags "Supergirl" as a potential typo, but does not flag "Superman".


Nostalgia (and my own super monkey comment) aside, I don't think the people would be too happy with super animals flying overhead. Imagine how bad it would be for the cars under them!  

* I didn't think about that, but my browser does the same.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hoffer said:


> Where I work, my manager and my manager's manager sit in a cube exactly like mine. Three managers up is when you finally get an office with a door. Pretty impressive to go from administrative assistant to getting your own office.


I think the earlier suggestion that she's giving Supergirl some privacy has some merit. Note that even people like James and Cat have offices that are just glassed-off parts of the main office/cubicle area. We've never seen somebody who has a completely separate office. That, plus the suggestion that Kara is effectively meant to come up with her own job description, I take as another step in the process they've been going through of showing that Cat knows.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

There'd be some serious office politicking and gossiping going on if Kara got her own office in the real world.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> There'd be some serious office politicking and gossiping going on if Kara got her own office in the real world.


If Cat was a man, it would be scandalous.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hoffer said:


> If Cat was a man, it would be scandalous.


Still could be...


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Still could be...


Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> We've never seen somebody who has a completely separate office.


What about the Superfriends' top secret hideout? Isn't that just an office in the CatCo building?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Ereth said:


> My money is on Mon-El.


Well, I'm thinking that they might do a female version


Spoiler



which is why I included Laurel Gand.



But part of me is hoping for Power Girl in her traditional costume.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

My theory, since J'onn showed up as a shape shifter, Cat knows Kara is Supergirl, and wants to support her. Here Kara, have an office of your own, come and go as you please. Cat's just doing her part to help Supergirl save people. Of course, an office with a window that opened would be more helpful.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Ereth said:


> Why would it be a joke?
> 
> A Kryptonian pod arrives on earth. It's identical to the one Kara arrived in. Now, what do we know? Did the Kryptonians have a booming space program and there were zillions of these? No. Jor-El and Zor-El built them as one-offs for their respective children. There weren't any more, or there'd be more kryptonian survivors.
> 
> ...


Too complicated since Mon-El was actually a Daxamite, not Kryptonian. And I don't think there is a Krypton connection to Mon-El for a few decades now. I could be wrong as I am not up on all the continuity changes.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Amnesia said:


> What about the Superfriends' top secret hideout? Isn't that just an office in the CatCo building?


It's empty space, but it's not anybody's office.

IIRC, it was the former space of some department that had moved, without being replaced.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

alpacaboy said:


> Though I guess now, Martian Manhunter (when Supergirl went Red-K Supermeangirl) has been exposed as a shapeshifter, so maybe Cat could have put it together again.





Philosofy said:


> My theory, since J'onn showed up as a shape shifter, Cat knows Kara is Supergirl, and wants to support her. Here Kara, have an office of your own, come and go as you please. Cat's just doing her part to help Supergirl save people. Of course, an office with a window that opened would be more helpful.


Wait, why would Cat know that J'onn is a shapeshifter?

Did I miss where Cat met "this big green guy" and knew he was a shapeshifter?

The DEO wouldn't make that public and IIRC, Cat has only met/dealt with "Hank Henshaw".


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Cat was shown to be perceptive enough to have figured out Kara and Supergirl are the same person, yet due to the deception used, is now back in the "doesn't know" camp. IMHO.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Until there was the flaming streak across the sky and the pod landed, the ending felt like it was put together as a series finale. I don't know if we really know for sure Supergirl has been renewed. I had thought it had, but last I checked there was nothing really official.


I'll let you comic book boys fight over who is in the pod. My only guess is alternate universe Kara Zor-El. If that even exists. I just figure she sees "herself".


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

JYoung said:


> The DEO wouldn't make that public and IIRC, Cat has only met/dealt with "Hank Henshaw".


Hank made it public, when he blew his cover and transformed into MM to save Kara.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Hank made it public, when he blew his cover and transformed into MM to save Kara.


How?

Other than DEO agents, who saw "Hank Henshaw" transform?
If anyone took pictures/video (and I think that's a big assumption), why wouldn't the Government confiscate the footage?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, there was a big Evil Supergirl fight going on on a crowded street. Presumably there will have been multiple cell-phone videos being taken when Hank blew his cover, and they'd have been on YouTube before the government fully realized that the Manhunter was even there.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, there was a big Evil Supergirl fight going on on a crowded street. Presumably there will have been multiple cell-phone videos being taken when Hank blew his cover, and they'd have been on YouTube before the government fully realized that the Manhunter was even there.


I think there may have been a news crew there, also.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Too complicated since Mon-El was actually a Daxamite, not Kryptonian. And I don't think there is a Krypton connection to Mon-El for a few decades now. I could be wrong as I am not up on all the continuity changes.


How does that complicate anything? They have an entire prison filled with aliens from other worlds. Having someone who Kara thinks is Kryptonian, but who turns out to *not* be kryptonian isn't any more complicated than Aunt Astra showing up or Indigo, or for that matter, a shape shifting martian.

Yes, I know, Valor eliminated the whole Mon-El thing and we lost Superboy entirely. That doesn't mean it can't be mined for a *similar but not exactly the same* storyline on TV, much as just about every other story taken from the comics has been modified to fit the TV continuity.

Power Girl was mentioned in an interview, but while they said it would be interesting, they pointed out that her costume would have to be heavily modified for TV. I don't think we are getting Power Girl. I'd love to be wrong, though.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, there was a big Evil Supergirl fight going on on a crowded street. Presumably there will have been multiple cell-phone videos being taken when Hank blew his cover, and they'd have been on YouTube before the government fully realized that the Manhunter was even there.





Philosofy said:


> I think there may have been a news crew there, also.


Well, if it was all over the news that a shapeshifter who was Hank Henshaw took down Supergirl, why didn't we see it on all the screens at Catco?

Why didn't Eliza Danvers know about it?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Mon-El works for me. We did see the Legion ring earlier. At the end of the season, they could


Spoiler



send him to the future to join them or alternatively have him trapped in the phantom zone (presumably to be freed be the Legion in 1,000 years).



My other guess would be a Superboy story along the same lines. Kara finds him and thinks he's Kryptonian only to eventually find out that he was a


Spoiler



clone created by Cadmus.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

You really don't need to spoilerize that. It's just speculation.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> You really don't need to spoilerize that. It's just speculation.


I thought the rule decided on was "any information from outside sources such as comics was a spoiler"

If that's the rule, then Superboy's origin, Mon-El's story, etc. are all spoilers even though they'll most likely never be seen on the show.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

You really didn't cite any comic references, just characters and possible outcomes. But hell, I don't know.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I'm not sure that anyone ever actually came to an agreement so I generally just avoid these threads.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Also, in a world of smart phones and apps like Periscope, an event like Supergirl fighting would be live streamed. A million people would have captured the video and there would be no way to confiscate something like that.

Unless in this Supergirl universe, Periscope doesn't exist.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

So, what happens to Fort Rozz? SG didn't hurl it into the sun. And, she didn't launch it into orbit. Sure, it's smaller than the dinosaur-killer that once ravaged Earth. But that's still a big, honking object that could ruin someone's whole day if/when it returns.

Maybe the reason Cat is finally being decent to Kara is that Myriad popped a few billion neurons in her amygdala, altering her personality.

Or, more likely, that Cat is acknowledging Supergirl's need to be less conspicuous at the office, so that can do her 2nd job easier. And in turn, enhance the connection between SG and Catco. 

But why she gave her an office with no windows is beyond me. Didn't Cat ever see reruns of The Adventures of Superman?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

RGM1138 said:


> But why she gave her an office with no windows is beyond me.


That's a good point---definitely suggests that she does *not* know Kara is Supergirl...


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Hoffer said:


> Unless in this Supergirl universe, Periscope doesn't exist.


Max Lord hasn't invented it yet.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

RGM1138 said:


> So, what happens to Fort Rozz? SG didn't hurl it into the sun. And, she didn't launch it into orbit. Sure, it's smaller than the dinosaur-killer that once ravaged Earth. But that's still a big, honking object that could ruin someone's whole day if/when it returns.


If it reached escape velocity, it will be someone else's problem. Maybe that will be the source of the villain in Season 3; someone looking for revenge on whoever threw a big @$$ fortress at their planet!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I wanted to post this Q&A from Ken Levine here. He's a famous TV scribe (Frasier, Cheers, MASH and more), and someone asked him a Supergirl question in his Friday Q&A. He has no dog in the hunt, so it's an impartial response, from someone with knowledge of the industry, but no specific inside scoop on this show.

http://kenlevine.blogspot.com/2016/04/friday-questions_22.html


> Ken, you noted that Supergirl's ratings aren't so good... but that's on CBS. How would they compare if the show were on the CW? I keep thinking that CBS might bail on "Supergirl" and the CW would take it to complete their "DC superheroes - every night!" (or some such.) I know some shows have jumped networks... any idea if this is viable? (Yes, I definitely like "Supergirl" - I'm the one - and would like to see it remain on the air.)
> 
> Last year when CBS was putting together its schedule there was a lot of talk about putting SUPERGIRL on the CW  for the reasons you mentioned. My understanding was that the production budget would be too high to justify for a CW show. There was also the element of SUPERGIRLS theme (empowering women) that CBS really responded to.
> 
> ...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Less Cat would be a huge step in the right direction.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

busyba said:


> Less Cat would be a huge step in the right direction.


Nooooo. She is one of the best parts.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Getting rid of James Olson would improve the show for me, but I don't know if others find that story angle appealing.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

getreal said:


> Getting rid of James Olson would improve the show for me, but I don't know if others find that story angle appealing.


At least get rid of the love part. James himself is okay. But without the love stuff, he and Winn are redundant. Get rid of one of them and get rid of the icky part.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

busyba said:


> Less Cat would be a huge step in the right direction.


Mee-ow!


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Was this the planned last episode of the season? It's an odd numbers of eps. And ending in the middle of April?

I can remember, back in the day, when TV seasons ran through the end of May. (And we _liked_ it!)


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

They did 20 episodes this season and started the show off later in the fall.

CBS is also doing an early season wrap on multiple shows this season, including Scorpion, Limitless, NCIS: LA, and Life in Pieces.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

That's partially because they are filling in with other series--Mike & Molly is back, and Person of Interest returns next week.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

I can't decide if I loved the use of "One Call Away" by Charlie Puth or if it was too "on the nose" with the lyrics.



> I'm only one call away
> I'll be there to save the day
> Superman got nothing on me
> I'm only one call away


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

JYoung said:


> ...
> But the "no thrust in space" line was probably put there to give a concrete reason as to why Alex had to rescue Kara, ...


Well, we already know that in this universe, their power of flight uses different physics and can be nullified by things like quicksand.


----------



## slimjimpencil (May 3, 2016)

aindik said:


> I can't decide if I loved the use of "One Call Away" by Charlie Puth or if it was too "on the nose" with the lyrics.


not too on the nose for me but given he's her cousin then maybe


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't think I can continue watching this show. The writing in this thread is better than the show writing. It's a shame because Melissa and "Cat" are great actresses, heck a lot of good talent in the show.

Ugh I am tired of watching shows where my eyes hurt from rolling into the back of my head for most of the time, and me just mumbling "stupid" over and over.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

To Get Renewed, Supergirl Might Slash Its Budget and Move to the CW



> If you were wondering why we still hadnt heard whether or not Supergirl will return for a second season, the answer is that Warner Bros. and CBS are still arguing about money.
> 
> Anonymous sourcesso take it with the usual weight you give thattold The Wrap that even though CBS would like to renew the show, the three million per episode it costs is too much for the network. (Where all that money goes... special effects?) Add Supergirls decent-but-not-stellar ratings to the mix, and you can see why CBS is playing chicken with Warner Bros. over the renewal.
> 
> ...


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Half the episodes will be locked-room mysteries. Now you see why Cat gave Kara that new windowless office.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

> Its just that rare for a show to hop channels.


It is getting less and less rare, especially if you count Hulu as a channel.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Here's a thought to save money, merge the shows and create The Flash/Supergirl Semi-Super Hour. Combine the crew and VFX budgets.

(Re: The Flash, just in case):



Spoiler



If Barry somehow doesn't regain his speed, Kara can fly him to each event and he can CSI his way to a solution. And she can beat up the bad guys.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I knew that Supergirl was a very expensive show for Los Angeles and I was surprised that they decided to do regular production in Burbank, but apparently it may be even worse than I thought because they didn't get some expected tax credits.



> Supergirl was one of the biggest network shows to commit to filming in California in the past couple of years, so the expectation supergirl flash crossover march 28was that it would be among those awarded a tax credit by the California Film Commission, which changed its methodology to give rebates based on productions economic impact. But Supergirls application was not approved, which likely affected the shows budget projections. For WBTV and Supergirl producer Greg Berlanti, relocating the show to Vancouver, which just trimmed its tax credit, also would make sense logistically because that is where all other Berlanti superhero dramas are filmed. But a potential Supergirl move to Canada would be a major blow to Californias effort to stem runaway production.
> 
> WBTV is looking to trim the budget of Supergirl as the studio is in conversations with CBS about a second-season renewal. The show commands a very high license fee, and a reduction of that and/or the number of episodes ordered by the network are considered a possibility. Then there is the possibility of the show not getting renewed by CBS.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

RGM1138 said:


> Here's a thought to save money, merge the shows and create The Flash/Supergirl Semi-Super Hour. Combine the crew and VFX budgets.
> 
> (Re: The Flash, just in case):
> 
> ...


This idea reminds me of the old late '70's "Hardy Boys/Nancy Drew Mysteries." It would switch off between the titular detectives every week, I think.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> This idea reminds me of the old late '70's "Hardy Boys/Nancy Drew Mysteries." It would switch off between the titular detectives every week, I think.


I'm not sure but I think The NBC Mystery Movie did a similar thing a few years prior.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

teknikel said:


> I'm not sure but I think The NBC Mystery Movie did a similar thing a few years prior.


Columbo
Macmillan and Wife
McCloud


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

TonyD79 said:


> Columbo
> Macmillan and Wife
> McCloud


Remember them well. I used to love that theme music.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

RGM1138 said:


> Remember them well. I used to love that theme music.


I wasn't a huge mccloud fan. Loved Columbo and McMillian and Beard.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> I wasn't a huge mccloud fan. Loved Columbo and *McMillian and Beard*.


Ok that got me to actually LOL

Let's not forget Hec Ramsey


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

dianebrat said:


> Ok that got me to actually LOL
> 
> Let's not forget Hec Ramsey


Ramsey was okay, but I'm old enough to have watched Boone in his "prime" as Paladin. In glorious black & white.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I remember three other series from the NBC Mystery Movie wheels: Banacek (with George Peppard), Lanigan's Rabbi (based on the Rabbi Small mystery novels), and Quincy, M.E., which became a successful standalone show.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Graymalkin said:


> I remember three other series from the NBC Mystery Movie wheels: Banacek (with George Peppard), Lanigan's Rabbi (based on the Rabbi Small mystery novels), and Quincy, M.E., which became a successful standalone show.


How could I forget Banacek? I guess I watched that entire series as reruns, because I worked nights when it was in first run. That was even before vcrs*.

*Kids, vcrs were recording machines popular before the advent of digital devices. And it used a medium called video tape.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> I remember three other series from the NBC Mystery Movie wheels: Banacek (with George Peppard), Lanigan's Rabbi (based on the Rabbi Small mystery novels), and Quincy, M.E., which became a successful standalone show.


Cool Million starting James Farrentino and McCoy staring Tony Curtis were the other ones I remember.


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

JYoung said:


> I knew that Supergirl was a very expensive show for Los Angeles and I was surprised that they decided to do regular production in Burbank, but apparently it may be even worse than I thought because they didn't get some expected tax credits.


I guess that's why they're shooting Star Trek in Toronto. For that matter, a disproportional amount of sci-fi / fx based shows are shot and posted across Canada, taking advantage of the quality crews, lower dollar and tax advantages.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Renewed, moving to The CW, moving to Vancouver:
http://www.hitfix.com/the-dartboard/its-official-supergirl-is-flying-to-a-new-home-on-the-cw


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Excellent news -- as long as they keep the lighter tone, more like Flash than Arrow.

But does that mean bye-bye to Calista Flockhart as Cat Grant and Chyler Leigh as Alex Danvers? I hope not. They can replace everybody else.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> Excellent news -- as long as they keep the lighter tone, more like Flash than Arrow.
> 
> But does that mean bye-bye to Calista Flockhart as Cat Grant and Chyler Leigh as Alex Danvers? I hope not. They can replace everybody else.


replace Melissa Benoist as Kara Danvers/Kara Zor-El/Supergirl?


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

aindik said:


> Renewed, moving to The CW, moving to Vancouver:
> http://www.hitfix.com/the-dartboard/its-official-supergirl-is-flying-to-a-new-home-on-the-cw


Yeah, it's always felt to me like it belongs on CW. CBS felt like a weird home for it.

It'd be fun to have a Flash/Supergirl block.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> replace Melissa Benoist as Kara Danvers/Kara Zor-El/Supergirl?


Yes. The closest Canadian look-alike they can get.

"up up and away, eh?"


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

if she gets replaced I'm out


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> if she gets replaced I'm out


Nah. Melissa ain't gonna get replaced.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

I don't think they'd announce a move to Vancouver or a renewal without her on board. She's probably the only one for whom that's true, though.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

So with a lower budget, will Supergirl lose her powers every other week?

Also this must suck for all the actors who live in LA, unless they all quit.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

morac said:


> So with a lower budget, will Supergirl lose her powers every other week?
> 
> Also this must suck for all the actors who live in LA, unless they all quit.


Well, Calista Flockhart is the only real "name" in the cast and the only one who probably could afford to walk away from a weekly paying gig without booking another regular paying gig.

One cost cutting movie they could do is modify, reduce or eliminate David Harewood's role on the show.
His character probably requires the most special effects.

Either that or Benoist just leaps out of frame while waving her cape to fake flying off.

The other issue is that we're not sure where exactly the CW is going to place the show on their already full schedule.
And that's not counting the three new series they just picked up.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I caught something on Twitter but can't find it now. Something about a show called Krypton which is going to be about Kal-El's grandfather or sketching? Was that also CW?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> I caught something on Twitter but can't find it now. Something about a show called Krypton which is going to be about Kal-El's grandfather or sketching? Was that also CW?


I believe that's Syfy...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I believe that's Syfy...


Sounds right. Like I said, I can't find it again.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> I caught something on Twitter but can't find it now. Something about a show called Krypton which is going to be about Kal-El's grandfather or sketching? Was that also CW?





Rob Helmerichs said:


> I believe that's Syfy...





TonyD79 said:


> Sounds right. Like I said, I can't find it again.


http://www.cnet.com/news/syfy-picks-up-superman-prequel-krypton-pilot/


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

A plus for moving to CW is that the shows will now be on Hulu.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> How could I forget Banacek? I guess I watched that entire series as reruns, because I worked nights when it was in first run. That was even before vcrs*.
> 
> *Kids, vcrs were recording machines popular before the advent of digital devices. And it used a medium called video tape.


OK, it wasn't a vCr, but a Columbo ep with William Shatner used a home video recorder (reel to reel IIRC) as the main plot device.

No, not relevant to supergirl, but vaguely relevant to this tangential thread about the NBC Mystery Movie wheel.

(I think they could do a new Columbo.. can't think of who.. no, not doing a Falk impression.. but just a good, quirky cop mystery show.)


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Obviously they're not going to replace Benoit as Kara! That was a given.

Unfortunately, Calista probably won't want to spend half of a year away from her family in Los Angeles, so I guess we'll have Morgan Edge buy out Catco -- only Morgan will be a Morgana.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Graymalkin said:


> Obviously they're not going to replace Benoit as Kara! That was a given.
> 
> Unfortunately, Calista probably won't want to spend half of a year away from her family in Los Angeles, so I guess we'll have Morgan Edge buy out Catco -- only Morgan will be a Morgana.


I thought that the Fords lived on a ranch in Utah, maybe? In any case, Han has his own jet. He could fly her up to the Great White North as needed.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Should be a sub-3 hour flight from LA to Vancouver, huh? Wouldn't be a huge deal for actors to get back and forth when they're not working.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

From Hollywoodreporter.com



> Following a strong take-off, the show co-starring Calista Flockhart  who, despite being adamant about working in L.A., agreed to remain on the series with its move to Vancouver  came back down to earth and finished its 18-episode run with an average of 10 million total viewers.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Hopefully they can do a more proper crossover with The Flash now. They never even mentioned SG at all on The Flash even though it looked like maybe there was a place they were going to mention it, but they cut it out because that episode aired like 2-3 weeks later then the SG episode


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

BrettStah said:


> Should be a sub-3 hour flight from LA to Vancouver, huh? Wouldn't be a huge deal for actors to get back and forth when they're not working.


It's about a 3 hour flight time from LAX to YVR but clearing customs can be a hassle.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

RGM1138 said:


> I thought that the Fords lived on a ranch in Utah, maybe? In any case, Han has his own jet. He could fly her up to the Great White North as needed.


I think they split their time between LA and Wyoming..?

I remember a couple of years when my Dad commuted from Minneapolis to New York, and that was in an era when planes were slower...


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

All hail the CW.

I hadn't had the nerve to tell my kids it was at risk. They're already devastated to have to wait ALL SUMMER.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Robin said:


> All hail the CW.
> 
> I hadn't had the nerve to tell my kids it was at risk. They're already devastated to have to wait ALL SUMMER.


I told my kids I didn't know if there was going to be a season 2. They were happy when I told them there would be a season 2. My son (age 6) is still wondering what's in that pod.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

I hope Hollywood Reporter is right about Calista's willingness to go to Vancouver.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

It will be The Flash!


----------



## kettledrum (Nov 17, 2003)

My 10 yr old and 4 yr old and I watched this season over the past month finishing up a couple of days ago and they were sad when I told them that was it until they "make more new ones". 

I'm sure glad it wasn't cancelled. I didn't even know that was a possibility until I started reading up right after we finished the season finale earlier this week.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

morac said:


> So with a lower budget, will Supergirl lose her powers every other week?


I stand by my statement earlier in this thread:



trainman said:


> Half the episodes will be locked-room mysteries. Now you see why Cat gave Kara that new windowless office.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think they split their time between LA and Wyoming..?
> 
> I remember a couple of years when my Dad commuted from Minneapolis to New York, and that was in an era when planes were slower...


Yeah, I remember Ford discussing his property, somewhere out west, one night on a talk show. I believe he mentioned a runway there or nearby. Not sure how close they are to a major airport though.

"But, Harrison, you're _not_ going to take me to work in the Gulfstream?"


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Hopefully they can do a more proper crossover with The Flash now. They never even mentioned SG at all on The Flash even though it looked like maybe there was a place they were going to mention it, but they cut it out because that episode aired like 2-3 weeks later then the SG episode


Maybe as the flash is crossing over universes, he accidentally merges them.

Crisis on Infinite CWs.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> "But, Harrison, you're _not_ going to take me to work in the Gulfstream?"


"Well, probably not _all_ the way..."


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

aindik said:


> My son (age 6) is still wondering what's in that pod.


My daughter is convince it is, in this order of likelihood:

Krypto the Superdog

Streaky the Supercat

Comet the Superhorse

Beppo the Supermonkey

I don't have the heart to tell her that the show probably doesn't have the budget to make a CGI animal every week, particularly now.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

I'm impressed as hell she knows all those. That's some deep catalog stuff.


----------



## reddice (Mar 6, 2004)

Supergirl should have always been on the CW and filmed in Vancouver.

Not surprised that it is moving though as useless dumb comedy like "The big Bang (dumb)  Theory" sorry but I watched it and it is not funny gets more ratings who cares. Come on 6 million viewers is not a lot.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

reddice said:


> Supergirl should have always been on the CW and filmed in Vancouver.
> 
> Not surprised that it is moving though as useless dumb comedy like "The big Bang (dumb)  Theory" sorry but I watched it and it is not funny gets more ratings who cares. Come on 6 million viewers is not a lot.


Yes, TBBT is the #1 comedy on television because it's not funny. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

David Platt said:


> My daughter is convince it is, in this order of likelihood:
> 
> Krypto the Superdog
> 
> ...


At some point, they ended up in the 30th century and had their own division in the Legion of Superheroes:










I can guarantee, however, that it won't be _this_ superhero:


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

David Platt said:


> My daughter is convince it is, in this order of likelihood:
> Krypto the Superdog
> Streaky the Supercat
> Comet the Superhorse
> ...


Yeah, I don't know if they could even afford an animal trainer every week.

I guess they could always "reimagine" the pet as an evil version and have an excuse to put them down in the 2nd episode.



Graymalkin said:


> At some point, they ended up in the 30th century and had their own division in the Legion of Superheroes:


I just have to say that I am super impressed that you found a perfect image for that.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Graymalkin said:


> At some point, they ended up in the 30th century and had their own division in the Legion of Superheroes:


Wow, I didn't realize that was actually a thing. I guess I missed that growing up.


----------



## BRiT wtfdotcom (Dec 17, 2015)

RGM1138 said:


> Wow, I didn't realize that was actually a thing. I guess I missed that growing up.


I wouldn't say you really _missed_ it.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> At some point, they ended up in the 30th century and had their own division in the Legion of Superheroes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All those Kryptonian animals and they each have their own capes. LOL! I only knew about SuperDog as a kid. At least Mighty Mouse was anthropomorphized.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

getreal said:


> All those Kryptonian animals and they each have their own capes. LOL! I only knew about SuperDog as a kid. At least Mighty Mouse was anthropomorphized.


And that makes him more believable?


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I always wondered who would win in a fight: Superman or Mighty Mouse.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Philosofy said:


> I always wondered who would win in a fight: Superman or Mighty Mouse.


The answer, as always for this kind of question, is "Depends on who's writing it."


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> Yes, TBBT is the #1 comedy on television because it's not funny. Makes perfect sense.


Funny is obviously subjective. I agree with the poster who said it's not funny. Millions of people obviously think it's funny. I don't see how, but they do. Doesn't mean they're right any more than I am.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> And that makes him more believable?


At least Mighty Mouse can put on his own cape whereas SuperDog & SuperHorse would perhaps need SuperMonkey to dress them up as their extremities have not been anthropomorphized. And just imagine when SuperDog is not flying and his cape slides down and his paws get all tangled up in it. He would have to resort to flying around everywhere.

Okay, I've just spent way too much time thinking about this nonsense. Back to thinking about where SuperGirl hides her boots while in civilian clothing with her costume underneath ...


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The answer, as always for this kind of question, is "Depends on who's writing it."


No love for Stand By Me?

#5


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Philosofy said:


> No love for Stand By Me?
> 
> #5


First thing I thought of.


----------



## wtherrell (Dec 23, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> And that makes him more believable?


Andy Kaufman.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

It Sounds Like Supergirl Was Never Really In Jeopardy Of Being Cancelled


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Apparently Flockhart isn't really a lock...

http://www.hitfix.com/the-dartboard...s-future-with-series-uncertain-in-discussions


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Supergirl logo in lower right during Legends of Tomorrow. Pushing it hard that it is coming to CW in the fall.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mattack said:


> Apparently Flockhart isn't really a lock... http://www.hitfix.com/the-dartboard/supergirl-calista-flockharts-future-with-series-uncertain-in-discussions


That quote basically is about how much she will be involved, not if she will be involved. They could cut her episodes or her appearances per episode so they could do her scenes in a big bunch.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> That quote basically is about how much she will be involved, not if she will be involved. They could cut her episodes or her appearances per episode so they could do her scenes in a big bunch.


From that article:
it could be losing a key cast member.

CW head Mark Pedowitz said Calista Flockharts future with the series is up in the air


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

CW today confirmed a 4-way crossover between Flash, Arrow, legends of tomorrow and Supergirl to air sometime in December.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

mattack said:


> From that article:
> it could be losing a key cast member.
> 
> CW head Mark Pedowitz said Calista Flockharts future with the series is up in the air


That is one interpretation. Another one could be are just not set on how much she'll be on the show, and/or the logistics involved - maybe she'll want to fly there and film multiple episodes worth of her scenes in a shorter timeframe, instead of filming each episode normally.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

Ereth said:


> CW today confirmed a 4-way crossover between Flash, Arrow, legends of tomorrow and Supergirl to air sometime in December.


Woo hoo!


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

TonyD79 said:


> Supergirl logo in lower right during Legends of Tomorrow. Pushing it hard that it is coming to CW in the fall.


She's in a promo in that episode already wearing a CW on her chest.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Maybe they're planning to import the whole SG show into Earth 1.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> Maybe they're planning to import the whole SG show into Earth 1.


Crisis on Earth 1!

I look forward to seeing Felicity, Cisco, and Winn all in the same room.

Diggle: "She can fly!??? Now that's just not right."

Felicity to Kara: "With all the flying you do, how does your hair look so great?"

Thea to Kara: "Don't you think that outfit's a liitttle impractical for fighting?"


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Cisco could redesign her uniform.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

Ereth said:


> CW today confirmed a 4-way crossover between Flash, Arrow, legends of tomorrow and Supergirl to air sometime in December.


>sigh< Imagine 4 straight days of Supergirl and White Canary...
Well, okay, I don't really think that's how it'll shake down.
But I like to imagine it.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

Ereth said:


> CW today confirmed a 4-way crossover between Flash, Arrow, legends of tomorrow and Supergirl to air sometime in December.


Do they really think LoT will still be around by year's end? Sorry, let's not go off on a tangent; this isn't a TBBT thread.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

MikeCC said:


> Do they really think LoT will still be around by year's end?


LoT has been renewed. Even if it hadn't been renewed there could still be character appearances in other shows.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

And given the surprise cameo at the end of the final episode of Legends of Tomorrow, Supergirl might fit better in the second season!


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

JYoung said:


> Crisis on Earth 1!
> 
> I look forward to seeing Felicity, Cisco, and Winn all in the same room.
> 
> ...


Somebody should suggest that all-black catsuit Kara wore while she was under the influence of Red Kryptonite.


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

Oddly, while I enjoy Supergirl, Flash and (to a lesser extent) Arrow, I don't and have no interest in LoT. I wonder if that'll change...


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Drewster said:


> Oddly, while I enjoy Supergirl, Flash and (to a lesser extent) Arrow, I don't and have no interest in LoT. I wonder if that'll change...


I watched every episode of LoT, but I was rooting for it to be cancelled, and disappointed when it wasn't. I'm hoping they'll change the tone somewhat next season.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

Ereth said:


> I watched every episode of LoT, but I was rooting for it to be cancelled, and disappointed when it wasn't. I'm hoping they'll change the tone somewhat next season.


Just curious, what's your problem with LoT?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

allan said:


> Just curious, what's your problem with LoT?


I wasn't rooting for it to be cancelled but for me, it was certainly having a problem finding it's footing.
My main complaint was that Vandal Savage should have a compelling villain and he wasn't (part of this was the writing and part of this was the actor).

To me, it seemed to get more on track in the last four or five episodes of the run.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Peter000 said:


> Cisco could redesign her uniform.


Cisco: She's hot and she's an alien. It's like all my dreams came true.
Caitlyn: She has super strength and could crush you like a bug.

Felicity: Masked vigilantes. Superpowers. Magic. And now aliens from another planet. I guess this is my life now.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

I thought she _is_ wearing the re-designed uniform. 

If I google image search for Supergirl first costume, most of the top hits are the sexy one that was the thumbnail in _e_v_e_r_y_ frickin video about the show when it first started.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

This one?


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

allan said:


> Just curious, what's your problem with LoT?


The biggest one was that it didn't seem to have any focus. I wanted to love it, but "Throw these characters together and hope they gel" didn't work for me. There was no chemistry, no real plot, and nothing to hold my interest. And all the characters seemed to be the worst versions of themselves.

I blame most of it on bad writing. You can't hit them all out of the park.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I find it . . interesting that CBS has scheduled the S1E1 show for May 30. It's in my Tivo and DirecTV To Do lists.

Are they planning to rerun the series during the summer? A seemingly odd choice, since it's migrating to the CW.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

RGM1138 said:


> I find it . . interesting that CBS has scheduled the S1E1 show for May 30. It's in my Tivo and DirecTV To Do lists. Are they planning to rerun the series during the summer? A seemingly odd choice, since it's migrating to the CW.


They can just have a CW ad running all the time. They are co-owned.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

TonyD79 said:


> They can just have a CW ad running all the time. They are co-owned.


True, but I was thinking that they might want to air the reruns on the CW. That way, the viewers get used to seeing it there, among its new super friends.

Of course, with DVRs, that may not make a difference to the audience.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> Of course, with DVRs, that may not make a difference to the audience.


DirecTV updated their DVR software about a year and a half ago so that newly set series recordings default to "all channels" rather than a specific channel -- "Supergirl" is going to be my first test of whether that really does work correctly.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

Didn't they re-run the first season of Veronica Mars (or at least part of it) on CBS before its second season started on UPN, hoping to pull in some viewers who wouldn't normally tune in to UPN?


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

trainman said:


> DirecTV updated their DVR software about a year and a half ago so that newly set series recordings default to "all channels" rather than a specific channel -- "Supergirl" is going to be my first test of whether that really does work correctly.


Interesting, I'll have to check that out.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> Yes, TBBT is the #1 comedy on television because it's not funny. Makes perfect sense.





aindik said:


> Funny is obviously subjective. I agree with the poster who said it's not funny. Millions of people obviously think it's funny. I don't see how, but they do. Doesn't mean they're right any more than I am.


Yes, it's subjective. That's my point. Saying this or that "isn't funny" in a definitive manner makes no sense. "I don't think it's funny" on the other hand, makes perfect sense.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> Yes, it's subjective. That's my point. Saying this or that "isn't funny" in a definitive manner makes no sense. "I don't think it's funny" on the other hand, makes perfect sense.


This is not funny.

But it is good logic.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

I think TBBT started funny, and was funny for many years, and attracted a wide audience. Many still watch it, out of habit, even though it is no longer as funny. Similarly with NCIS. It started off as a very good show and attracted many viewers. It has gone downhill, but many still watch it out of habit.

I'm certainly guilty of this with some shows. They start great, then go downhill, but I stick with them. Call it loyalty, or masochism, or habit, or misguided sense of obligation. Current ratings aren't necessarily indicative of current show quality.

Regarding Supergirl... I was watching the season finale of 100 this morning, and there were promos about CW shows, with clips from all of them (100, iZombie, Flash, Arrow, LoT, Virgin, Reign). Lots of Supergirl clips mixed in. I am totally looking forward to the 4-way crossover, and curious how and when LoT will fit in.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

scooterboy said:


> Yes, it's subjective. That's my point. Saying this or that "isn't funny" in a definitive manner makes no sense. "I don't think it's funny" on the other hand, makes perfect sense.


People know an opinion without an "I think" preface. When I say "this sucks," they know I don't think it sucks as a factual matter. They know "sucks" in an opinion word.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm not happy that LoT will be part of the crossover. I watched every episode of that Island Of Misfit Toys show and rarely did they rise above "Gee, that sucked."


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> I'm not happy that LoT will be part of the crossover. I watched every episode of that Island Of Misfit Toys show and rarely did they rise above "Gee, that sucked."


Bingo.

To me, the writing seemed bad, the acting worse. And I just never felt any group cohesion. I always felt I wasted my time after every episode... ironic, for a series based on time.

If it dropped from the schedule, I would not miss it at all.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

MikeCC said:


> To me, the writing seemed bad, the acting worse. And I just never felt any group cohesion. I always felt I wasted my time after every episode... ironic, for a series based on time.
> 
> If it dropped from the schedule, I would not miss it at all.


I actually thought LoT came together on the finale. I liked the way they wrapped it up. I thought the rest of it was extremely mediocre.


----------



## reddice (Mar 6, 2004)

I think LoT next season will be better. At least they did not keep Vandal Savage as the main villain. That is what ruined Heroes.


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> A plus for moving to CW is that the shows will now be on Hulu.


Hate to break it to you but Hulu and the CW are parting ways. There now going to be on Netflix coming two weeks after the season finales.

http://tvbythenumbers.zap2it.com/2016/06/20/cw-shows-leaving-hulu-coming-to-netflix-faster/


----------

